# Logan 820 slowest lead screw feed



## vincent52100 (Sep 15, 2018)

Really enjoying my 820. Working great! My question is: how do you get the lowest feed screw feed? Both levers on the QCGB are to the left. Is this the lowest feed rate? Thanks very much.


----------



## T. J. (Sep 16, 2018)

It should be with both levers to the right.  On my 10" Logan/Wards, the slowest feed is 0.004"/rev.


----------



## CluelessNewB (Sep 17, 2018)

Both right (my chart says .0018)


----------



## T. J. (Sep 17, 2018)

CluelessNewB said:


> Both right (my chart says .0018)



I envy your fine feed .  I've always wondered why they made the Wards gearboxes differently.  0.004" is often not fine enough in my opinion.


----------



## CluelessNewB (Sep 17, 2018)

T. J. said:


> I envy your fine feed . I've always wondered why they made the Wards gearboxes differently. 0.004" is often not fine enough in my opinion.



I don't think the gearbox itself is different.  The Logan 820 (and others) had the "automatic apron" so it doesn't depend on the half nuts for fine feeds.  The lathes that have the "plain apron" use the half nuts so the finest feeds are basically very fine threads.

This info from the Logan site gives more details:   
http://lathe.com/ll-group-archive/adapting_a_qc_gearbox.html


----------



## vincent52100 (Sep 22, 2018)

I meant to say “to the right”. I’m slowly losing my mind.


----------

